# dragon no 2



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well i called garrick back up at crestedgecko yesterday when i decided i wanted to get my f beardie a friend... well i finally now have her sitting on my desk... in a box- just came in- im about to go home and take her out! ill have pics up possibly tonight but in the am for sure....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good luck with that. What happened with your enclosure blueprint idea?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nothing happened dude- noone responded with any help- im thinkin ill buy a nice custom one online for around 6-700$


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

d00d...get a male!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

doooood... i dont want babies everywhere


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I think you will have a lot of fun...

Unless you are set up for building n enclosure anyway...buying them is often more rewarding...
I have a bid in on an entire collection currently...the only reason is the enclosures and rack systems...LOL


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, im thinkin the setup will be pretty sweet(cagesbydesign) and well worth it! pics in the next 5 mins....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

heres the new dragon! both of them are going to shed anyday now so bear in mind they are about 1/10 as bright as they will be soon. shes the same mixture of a super tangerine and a sunset... this one appears to be a brighter yellow.... we'll see in a few days

View attachment 118791

View attachment 118792


this is when i first introduced her to the tank- sunny had to immeadietly turn around on the branch she still thinks shes big enough for to take a look
View attachment 118793


she then thought she would flare up and say hello(i think)
View attachment 118794


and then the arm waiving began- neither would stop this the whole time... and im sure are still doing it- mostly at their own reflection in the glass? kinda cool to watch... but hard to understand
View attachment 118795


so far so good- the larger dragon has shown some aggresiveness towards the smaller but nothing to major, actually when i got home from the gym the little bitch was up in the basking spot on the branch while the bigger dragon sat on the floor and watched...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Insn't the arm-waving a form of communication between dragons???

I always wanted to raise a few babies ..well they both look good..any older and you might of had some serious territorial issues.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah man i know what you mean... but even this way i can still get a male at a later date and breed him to both females if i wanted to- im just not ready for more than 2 right now... 2 will be plenty!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy em...they are so cute as babies...what size tank are they in now? 40 breeder?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah theyre both in the 40b for now but im lookin at makin a purchase on a real nice setup in the next month or two... im liking this setup here in black instead of woodgrain- its 48x24... you think this would be good or should i go bigger?

View attachment 118797


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

a 4 foot long by 2 foot should be plenty big.

An Adult female can range anywhere from 11-15 inches...

Mine was around the 12.5" mark at maturity

They will have plenty of room now.

As for life: 80g breeder is recc. for a pair.

BTW: that setup looks nice!!

All black would look tight.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah thats off of cagesbydesign.com- they have some nice ass setups! a bit pricey but hey, its worth it... should look real nice when all is setup


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, you gotta spend the money if you want a classy looking display enclosure. That's what I intend to have eventually for all of my herps.

Your two girls look fantastic, btw.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yep most def mettle! i just thought maybe id have one of my uncles(carpenter) build me an enclosure... but i think one of these nice setups would def be the way to go- itll be a nice xmas present for them


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

they look great


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

just a tiny update... both are getting along great! chasing crickets together- last night they got a bath together... today they were sleeping on top of each other--- hoping both of their sheds pop off tonight! then i can take more pics!


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Louie D said:


> d00d...get a male!!!!!!!!!!


yep ya shud of got a male.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^do you know how to read???? I SAID I DIDNT WANT BABIES!


----------

